# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus kohteista 49 ja 50

## kuukanko

Tampereen joukkoliikenne kilpailutti loppukeväästä kohteet 49 ja 50:
49: linja 95, Tampere - Orivesi50: linja 58, Hervanta - Sääksjärvi
Molempien sopimuskausi on 9.8.2018 - 11.8.2019.

Kummallakaan linjalla tilaaja ei määrää tarkkaa reittiä, vaan joukon pysäkkejä joita on palveltava. Linjalla 95 ne ovat Tampereen linja-autoasema, Rautatieasema, Kalevan kirkko/Teiskontie 13, TAYS, Perhetukikeskus/Hoitokoti, Ruutana, Suinula, Orivesi lukio/Keskustie ja Oriveden linja-autoasema. Linjalla 58 ne ovat Kylmäsuonkatu/Hervannan valtaväylä, TTY ja Sääksjärven koulu tai Sääksjärvi th.

Kilpailutuksessa pystyi tarjoamaan yksittäinen lähtö kerrallaan ja lähtöajat sai määrittää itse (paitsi linjalla 58 Sääksjärveltä Hervantaan arkisin klo 6 - 9 välillä pitää olla vaihtoyhteys linjan 50 Lempäälästä tulevilta lähdöiltä). Tilaaja hankkii suuntaansa max. yhden lähdön / tunti. Tilaaja hankkii lähdöstä riippuen 5 - 25 istumapaikkaa. Kalustovaatimukset olivat hyvin väljät. Vaaditun istumapaikkamäärän lisäksi liikennöitsijä saa kuljettaa omia matkustajiaan Tampereen kaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelle/ulkopuolelta. Liikennöitsijä saa myös kuljettaa rahtia, kunhan se ei haittaa vuoron täsmällistä liikennöintiä.

Käytännössä tarkoitus oli siis hankkia oikeus kulkea noilla väleillä Nyssen lipuilla sellaisilla vuoroilla, jotka ajettaisiin markkinaehtoisena joka tapauksessa.

Kohteeseen 49 tuli joillekin lähdöille tarjous Väinö Paunu Oy:ltä. Muita tarjouksia ei tullut. Tilaaja on hankkinut suorahankintana Paunulta myös joitakin sellaisia lähtöjä, mitä se ei tarjonnut. Kohteeseen 50 ei tullut yhtään tarjousta. Kohteesta 50 on eilen tehty suorahankintasopimus OnniBus.com Oy:n kanssa. Suorahankintailmoituksista ei ilmene, mitä lähtöjä tilaaja on hankkinut suorahankintana.

----------

